# Little Boy Meeting Superman



## SpaceNut

Clark Kent & I attended the "Superman Celebration" in Metropolis again this year (Jun 11-15th). We were at the car show waiting for Superman to present the awards to the car owners when a little boy walked up to meet him. I took the opportunity to snap a picture of the little fella & Superman. The boy is 3 years old. Metropolis Chamber of Commerce holds this celebration every year and chooses an "official" Superman (thru audition) for Metropolis which is also supported by DC Comics. C/C welcome!


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Funny.

Just a while ago I watched this documentary about Super Heroes working the sidewalks of LA.  "Confession of a Super Hero"


----------



## bigtwinky

What kind of CC are you looking for?

It seems a tad bit over exposed and in terms of composition, due to the background, the subject placement, the clutter, the location...it looks snapshotty (which it was).  

Its a cute picture though, but something more compelling would of been a close up on the kid's face, being at the lower left of the frame, with Superman's in the upper right, removing the mother, the cluttered background and so on.


----------



## SpaceNut

Thanks for the comments. In regards to removing the mother, I left her in because I felt it was a big part of the overall picture, a mother looking on with great pride, joy & happiness as her 3 yr old son meets Superman for the very first time. I also like the full lengths of the subjects showing because it shows size between the subjects  especially between Superman & the boy. I kinda like the tent in the photo because it tells a little why we were out there in the park (for the car show). After all, this is a "just for fun" photo taken on spur of the moment without the subjects knowledge. However, just my opinions.


----------



## Scooter

You can tell it is a spur of the moment shot.  A tad bright and there are things that could have been removed but a spur of the moment shot is just that- not a lot of control over the extras.  The look on the little boys face is prescious and Mom does look proud.  Don't you wonder what the little fella must have been thinking?  I think in this instance a posed shot would have looked fake.  Good shot!


----------



## SpaceNut

Thanks for the comment Scooter!


----------



## photogroup

Aw, I love it just as it is. What a great moment for that little fellow! I think the mom and shooting their full heights adds to it. By any chance did you get contact information from the mom? This snapshot would surely become a family favourite.


----------



## SpaceNut

Thanks for the comment, Photogroup. And, yes I did get contact info from the mother. I sent her some photos but I haven't heard back from her.


----------

